# Dune: The Sisterhood TV series approved for Warner Media



## Vince W (Jun 11, 2019)

'Dune: The Sisterhood' TV Series a Go at WarnerMedia

I hope this is good and doesn't turn into Bene Gesserit, 90210.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 11, 2019)

This could be interesting. It’d be lovely to see a series set within the Dune universe. I’ll watch this.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 11, 2019)

If it's handled in a mature fashion then it could be very good. I _want_ it to be great.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 11, 2019)

It will be interesting where they set the series. Will it be after God Emperor when the Honoured Matres come to challenge them....or will it be from _Sisterhood of Dune_ which apparently is set during the Butlerian Jihad. And written by Brian Herbert and Kevin Anderson. So I haven't and won't read it. 

Or will it be something completely different?


----------



## Vince W (Jun 11, 2019)

I would hope for a time shortly before the birth of Paul.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 11, 2019)

Venusian Broon said:


> It will be interesting where they set the series. Will it be after God Emperor when the Honoured Matres come to challenge them....or will it be from _Sisterhood of Dune_ which apparently is set during the Butlerian Jihad. And written by Brian Herbert and Kevin Anderson. So I haven't and won't read it.
> 
> Or will it be something completely different?



Producers mentioned in the article include Kevin J. Anderson... so, considering the name of the show, it most likely is based on Sisterhood of Dune.

edit: actually, maybe not. Article says it is based in future... wasn't Sisterhood of Dune a prequel?
edit2: nevermind, talks about finding Arrakis, so set before the original.



> _Dune: The Sisterhood _takes place in the same universe and explores the future through the eyes of a mysterious order of women: the Bene Gesserit. Given abilities by their mastery of the body and the mind, the Bene Gesserit expertly weave through the feudal politics and intrigue of The Imperium, pursuing plans of their own that will ultimately lead them to the enigmatic planet Arrakis — known to its inhabitants as Dune.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 11, 2019)

L.L.Lotte said:


> Producers mentioned in the article include Kevin J. Anderson... so, considering the name of the show and some other details given in the article, it most likely is based on Sisterhood of Dune.


It looks like the original authors didn't adapted it...but still, that's thrown cold water over it for me.  

Dune is clearly cursed when it comes to TV/movie adaptions.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 11, 2019)

It might not be so bad. Quality of TV adaptions has come a long way. Even SyFy is doing decent stuff now.

Speaking of SyFy, I didn't think their adaption was all that bad. Not perfect, and felt pretty low budget, as expected of SyFy in the day. The casting was a bit off, but the changes made when adapted were only minor. I will admit though that I watched the miniseries long before I read the book so my enjoyment of it in hindsight might be different.

But anyway, lets see how the remake movie turns out next year. They do claim it will be true to the source material this time... I think the problem with the original was they hired the wrong director to make it, or so the story goes.


----------



## Narkalui (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm with Vince on this one. I also _want_ it to be good!


----------



## Vince W (Jul 10, 2019)

Cripes. This is bad news and another bloody streaming service only programme to boot.

WarnerMedia Names Upcoming Direct-to-Consumer Service HBO Max

This is the relevant bit.

*“Dune: The Sisterhood,”* *an adaptation of Brian Herbert and Kevin Anderson’s book based in the world created by Frank Herbert’s book Dune, from director Denis Villeneuve*


----------



## Narkalui (Jul 10, 2019)

No, sorry. You can't watch this: you're paying money to the wrong billionaire


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 10, 2019)

It should be alright though. I'm sure the DVDs will be in the bargain bins of online and high street shops very quickly


----------



## Vince W (Jul 10, 2019)

I think this should be direct to bin. It will save a lot of aggro.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks like this is moving forward.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151692056068120577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148709913792667650


----------



## Vince W (Oct 7, 2022)

Casting announced. If anyone cares.
‘Dune’ Prequel Series at HBO Max Casts Emily Watson, Shirley Henderson

It looks likes its going to be a direct adaptation of Sisterhood of Dune now.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Oct 7, 2022)

Three years to get the casting done. I'm impressed. Estimated year of premiere... 2031?


----------

